# USB mit VB6



## HaSchi (7 Februar 2005)

Kann man mit VB6 auf eine USB-Schnittstelle zugreifen.
z.B. wie bei der RS232 über MScomm.

Harald :?:


----------



## zotos (7 Februar 2005)

Ich kann es nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, wenn ich das was ich gelesen habe richtig verstehe spricht man da nicht die USB- Schnittstelle an sondern den dazugehörigen Treiber (Jetzt komm mir keiner und sagt das er unter VB einen Treiber für USB schreiben möchte). Wenn man nach Informationen zu dem USB Port unter VB sucht, sollte man nach dem Gerät suchen. Ich habe zum Beispiel was über Joysticks gelesen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
so einfach geht das nicht, hier ist ein link zu dem Thema:
http://www.b-kainka.de/usb.htm

mfg
dietmar


----------

